# Spartacus Vs Gannicus



## Superrazien (Feb 28, 2011)

Spartacus from Blood and Sand VS Gannicus from Gods of the Arena.
*Spoiler*: __ 







They fight in the Arena
Both have two swords


Which one will be the Champion of Capua?


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 28, 2011)

Spartacus took down the entire squad of armored roman soldiers armed with just a wooden sword. Who do you think wins?


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 28, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> Spartacus took down the entire squad of armored roman soldiers armed with just a wooden sword. Who do you think wins?



True but Gannicus won a match blind folded. Plus Gladiators were better fighters than Roman soldiers.


----------



## Shoddragon (Feb 28, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> True but Gannicus won a match blind folded. Plus Gladiators were better fighters than Roman soldiers.



Lol wut? Batiatus was capable of killing some gladiators despite no training. Gannicus beat some scrub while blindfolded. Spartacus beat roman guards with training that were serving a legatus. While his weapon was a wooden training sword. With what has been SHOWN, Spartacus is a far better fighter. Much better than crixus. And crixus was very close in skill to gannicus. In fact he had the skill to get out a win in fact if he wasn't punted out of the ring of fire. And who knows just how much MORE skilled crixus became since then and when Spartacus showed up.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 28, 2011)

I see your point, Spartacus did kill Theocoles to after all. I don't see him beating Gannicus with ease though. I also found it interesting how they gave Gannicus the same style as Spartacus.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> I see your point, Spartacus did kill Theocoles to after all. I don't see him beating Gannicus with ease though. I also found it interesting how they gave Gannicus the same style as Spartacus.


He might be beaten with mid difficulty tho. As was said: crixus and gannicus were VERY close in skill and it's likely he only got better with time. I see it as end of season 1 Spartacus>>>>EOS1 Crixus>>>season 0 crixus>= gannicus. It was heavily implied the two were close in skill and that if they fought crixus had a fair shot at winning. IMO crixus would win more times than not. I'm actually curious as to where Oenomaus( black doctore) would rank considering he was making a fool out of both spartacus and crixus.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 1, 2011)

Theocoles and Oenomaus are the two best gladiators in the series, with Spartacus only managing to kill the former because of Crixus' help.

But Spartacus seems to have a very natural talent at fighting, as well as using some clever tatics like when he first beat Crixus. It obviously wouldn't be an easy fight, but I do think Spartacus could beat Gannicus.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Somewhat. Theocoles had decent skill but it was his large amounts of mass and physical strength and monster durability that made him such a powerful force. Oenomaus showed great skill however.IIRC his skill was such that he was a better asset training gladiators because it benefited the house of Batiatus more. That and he DID have the advantage of training both crixus and spartacus and watching them train so it would be easier for him to know their movements


----------



## Devil Kings (Mar 1, 2011)

I see Spartacus taking this fight, but it won't a easy won.

I just hope the new actor playing Spartacus doesn't ruin the character.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Theocoles and Oenomaus are the two best gladiators in the series, with Spartacus only managing to kill the former because of Crixus' help.
> 
> But Spartacus seems to have a very natural talent at fighting, as well as using some clever tatics like when he first beat Crixus. It obviously wouldn't be an easy fight, but I do thing Spartacus could beat Gannicus.



No doubt Oenomaus is one of them. I think that Spartacus later in the series could of beat Theocoles by himself. Not because of how good he was, but because believed he couldn't not be beaten because the Gods were helping. It wasn't until he slayed those 6 guys pretending to be Thracian, when he became a unbeatable. Which I think it was because he was not only a good fighter, but had this mental belief that no matter what the Gods wont let him die. 


But Spartacus being afraid of Oenomaus says a lot about how good Oenomaus.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 1, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> Somewhat. Theocoles had decent skill but it was his large amounts of mass and physical strength and monster durability that made him such a powerful force.



Theocoles had enough skill to out-manuver and trick Oenomaus in combat, and it was that strength and durability that made him so dangerous. There was a reason he was undefeated and Crixus had to blind him with sunlight before Spartacus could kill him because they couldn't overpower him. They also had information on his fighting style from Oenomaus.


Superrazien said:


> No doubt Oenomaus is one of them. I think that Spartacus later in the series could of beat Theocoles by himself. Not because of how good he was, but because believed he couldn't not be beaten because the Gods were helping. It wasn't until he slayed those 6 guys pretending to be Thracian, when he became a unbeatable. Which I think it was because he was not only a good fighter, but had this mental belief that no matter what the Gods wont let him die.
> 
> 
> But Spartacus being afraid of Oenomaus says a lot about how good Oenomaus.



That belief definitely helps Spartacus, but it doesn't actually mean he can beat anyone and everyone. He _might_ be able to kill Theocoles on his own by the end of season 1, but I think he'd be heavily injured, and I'm not to sure he'd beat Oenomaus at all.


----------



## Captain Hulk (Mar 1, 2011)

Spartacus by the end of season 1 is the better fighter than Gannicus.  I got the feeling in their final Match before the poison kicked in for Crixus that Spartacus was letting him hang around


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 1, 2011)

I thought it was obvious Spartacus was holding back in his final fight with crixus.


----------



## Gone (May 13, 2011)

I would give this one to Gannicus, mainly because it is implied in Gods of the Arena that he and Onemeaus are at least very close in skill, and Onemeaus was able to smack Spartacus and Crixus around, at the same time and without much effort.

Gannicus was also able to beat Crixus, and in the last episode Crixus was able to match Spartacus pretty evenly after being whipped silly by Onemeaus and having poison run through his body for an entire day.

Also a lot of people are bringing up that Spartacus killed Theokolese, but if you look back he spent most of that fight being bitch slapped around, he wasnt able to kill the giant till after he was stabbed through the gut and blinded by Crixus.

Spartacus may have brought the rain, but Gannicus brings the pain!


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 18, 2011)

I say spartacus. Crixus got alot more skilled and powerful between the two series. Spartacus killed who Onemeaus couldn't and is most likely more skilled by the end of the series than anyone beforehand. Sparty was also not fighting all out against poisoned Crixus as he wanted to obtain an alliance with him.


----------



## Savior (Jun 18, 2011)

Captain Hulk said:


> Spartacus by the end of season 1 is the better fighter than Gannicus.  I got the feeling in their final Match before the poison kicked in for Crixus that Spartacus was letting him hang around




I sure get the feeling that if Crixus was 100% he would have bested Spartacus though. It's true in the last fight Spartacus was much more superior but that was due to the drug.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 26, 2012)

I would say Gannicus. Im not sure how much time pass between the two seasons. But it seems that Gannicus>One. While One>Spartacus for the longest time. In fact Spartacus is scared of One for quite some time and he took on both Sparty and Crixus. Gannicus skill is blessed by the gods themselves while Sparatcus mission is blessed by them it seems.


----------



## Gone (Feb 26, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> That belief definitely helps Spartacus, but it doesn't actually mean he can beat anyone and everyone. He _might_ be able to kill Theocoles on his own by the end of season 1, but I think he'd be heavily injured, and I'm not to sure he'd beat Oenomaus at all.



Idk where the fuck people get this stupid idea that Spartacus got better by any significant degree between Thokolese and the end of the season. Lets look at his entire life shall we?

From the age he was a small boy he learned the ways of combat from his father and spent his entire life fighting in battles in his homeland. then he grew up and spent time in the Roman Army getting more battle experience and no doubt learning more about combat from the Romans. Then he is captured as a slave and learns basic gladiator training in the lutis. Then he gets sent to the pitts and is forced to fight for his life in brutal matches every single night. Then he gets private gladiator training from Oenomaus in prep for fighting Theokolese.

Then after Theokolese what happens? He fights a bunch of gimmicky matches set up by Batiatus against Saloneus's gladiators (said many times to be of inferior quality). He never even gets injured except by Varro in their friendly match, he seems to best every gladiator he fights with something aproaching ease.

After all the training Spartacus goes through over his life, there dosnt seem to be anything post Theokolese that even pushes him aside from his short match with Crixus.

As far as this match goes, Gannicus and Oenomaus actually fight in the latest episode. Onnys hands are chained together and he has a blunted sword, but it dosnt really effect his fighting since he never manages to cut Gannicus and he actualy uses the chain at one point to pull one of his swords away. Anyway
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Gannicus beats an extremley bloodlusted Oenomaus.


 He is also said several times in the episode to be the greatest gladiator to ever come from Capua. IMO he would beat Spartacus.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 27, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Idk where the fuck people get this stupid idea that Spartacus got better by any significant degree between Thokolese and the end of the season. Lets look at his entire life shall we?
> 
> From the age he was a small boy he learned the ways of combat from his father and spent his entire life fighting in battles in his homeland. then he grew up and spent time in the Roman Army getting more battle experience and no doubt learning more about combat from the Romans. Then he is captured as a slave and learns basic gladiator training in the lutis. Then he gets sent to the pitts and is forced to fight for his life in brutal matches every single night. Then he gets private gladiator training from Oenomaus in prep for fighting Theokolese.
> 
> ...



Oenomaus Vs Gannicus wasn't really a proper contest. Oneomaus had been fighting in the pits for days, was captured, tortured, locked in a cell to rot, given no armor, and a blunted sword. Gannicus should of beat him fairly easily, but he had a hard time with Oneomaus even with all those handicaps.

Of course Gannicus would be called the greatest Gladiator to come to Capua. Spartacus is hated by the people because he defied Rome. No way they would ever even mention Spartacus in that way anymore. 

Besides episode 4 of season 2 proved just how good Spartacus is. The dudes running practically naked in the woods for god knows how long, and he bested the Romans each and ever time. Even when all his men were killed he pwned the Romans by himself. No other character has feats like Spartacus.


----------



## Gone (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow nice neg Narcissus.



Superrazien said:


> Oenomaus Vs Gannicus wasn't really a proper contest. Oneomaus had been fighting in the pits for days, was captured, tortured, locked in a cell to rot, given no armor, and a blunted sword. Gannicus should of beat him fairly easily, but he had a hard time with Oneomaus even with all those handicaps.


There had been plenty of time for Onny to recover from his wounds in the pitts and from being tortured, it was never implied in the slightest that his injuries were hindering him at all. Besides Gannicus had been away from the arena for years, at least Onny was able to keep himself in shape and training through his duties as Doctore. As I said the sword didnt make any difference since they never cut each other. the only real hinderence was the chain, which didnt seem to make all that big a difference.

Plus Onny was bloodlusted over the thing with his wife, where as Gannicus didnt even really want to fight him.



> Of course Gannicus would be called the greatest Gladiator to come to Capua. Spartacus is hated by the people because he defied Rome. No way they would ever even mention Spartacus in that way anymore.


Except that they all talked about him in the marketplace talking about how unstoppable he is and how even Theokolese couldnt stand against him. Plus they are still talking about Crixus, refering to him as the undefeated Gaul.

And the person who said Gannicus was the greatest gladiator to ever come from Capua was a gladiator himself. We have all seen how much other slaves admire Spartacus, and a fellow gladiator should have no reason to hate him like the Romans do.



> Besides episode 4 of season 2 proved just how good Spartacus is. The dudes running practically naked in the woods for god knows how long, and he bested the Romans each and ever time. Even when all his men were killed he pwned the Romans by himself. No other character has feats like Spartacus.



They all have feats like that. Crixus beat up a bunch of Romans in the mines with his bare hands, Oenomaus beat Spartacus and Crixus at the same time, Gannicus beat the top gladiator at a more favored lutis while blindfolded, Theokolese beat 100 men in a single day. All the gladiators have exagerated feats like that.


----------

